# Surf Fishing for Sharks...for Dummies



## Catchin' Deers (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey y'all, recently moved down to the Perdido area from the snowy North and have been getting into surf fishing. Been to the local bait shops so many times they practically know me by name, and after landing a big bull red 2 weeks ago I'm officially hooked. Recently my attention has turned to sharks. I'm not looking to catch a 12 foot bull shark, my target is just the little 4 foot black tips or sand sharks that we've been seeing in the surf. We've been going out after sundown with wire leaders and our bait but so far no luck. Any tips or suggestions? First time doing this so I don't know anything about the best season, bait, time, etc. Also have heard conflicting reports of full vs new moon. Anything will help, as the title says I'm just trying to learn the basics. Thanks!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I would appreciate a few tips as well. Caught my first shark this year and it was delicious. Need more!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Blacktips will be thinning out with the colder weather, but a few will still be around. Balllistic Marine Group is having an event on Navarre beach this weekend if y'all want to come out and check it out. We typically have the full spectrum of shark fishing from the beach going on, from spinning tackle to the occasional 130W. One tip I will start with is forgetting the term "sand shark" lol that one can get you into some serious FWC fines. Assuming your gear is fit for the challenge, FRESH SEXY bait is the absolute key. A fresh chunk of bluefish will beat frozen bonita any day of the week. As for the moon, I pay little attention to is anymore, I've caught fish in all phases. The season is all about the sharks you wish to catch. In the winter, big sharks seem to dominate the field, in the summer blacktips are so thick that you cant get a bait in front of a big shark, unless you use a blacktip lol. This doesn't mean that blacktips aren't still here, just they aren't quite as thick in the surf. For the size fish you are looking for, I would fish the jetties early in the morning, or late in the evening by drifting a half of a 1-2 lb baitfish in the current in the pass side, or on bottom on the beach side. Also, please get an ID guide for sharks and be careful of what you harvest. This time of year there are lots of Sandbar sharks around, which are protected.


----------

